# Tax info help (USA)



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

I checked the sticky threads and could not find any info.

Can someone help answer some questions about how to file?

I'm married to a Spanish citizen. I am doing the 'married filing separate', because I want to do an 'Income-based Repayment' on my student loans. If I file 'married filing jointly', then I'm afraid I will need to include her income and info, which will hurt my chances of lowering my IBR payments. She feels that she does not need to include any info on my tax return (maybe her name only).

Plus, we're keeping things separate.

What info do I need from her? I think it is just her name that I put down.

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved your question to our tax forum


----------



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

That's about it. Enter her name and NRA as the TIN. (I assume she is a non resident alien). Choose "Married filing separately". 
FBAR reporting might be another matter though. This depends on several factors. For example, do you have separate bank accounts, do you have signature authority to her accounts and have thresholds been met.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Re: your questions: Yes, no, and I don't understand. 
Thanks for info. Yes, she is a NRA. I want to make sure I file correctly.

What if she has a SSN? Let's assume that a NRA stayed in the US back in the college years (for one year of a college exchange program) and got a job working as a Spanish tutor for the college. And that the NRA was given a SSN card.
Does a situation like this change my wife's role in my tax forms?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If she has a Social Security number (or ITIN) then you provide that number on your tax return in the space provided for your spouse, as the IRS's instructions indicate. But your personal filing obligation doesn't mean she has to file anything.

If you meet the threshold, you must file FinCEN Form 114 ("FBAR"). You report your accounts -- all foreign accounts over which you have "signature authority." That includes joint accounts you hold with anybody.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Ah, ok. I understand. I did not meet the threshold.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For a slightly different point of view: If your wife has no US filing obligation, there is no problem to reporting both her name and SSN as "NRA" even if she has a SSN. (BBC and I do not agree on this one, but it certainly flies on both my returns and on those of friends I have counseled.) 

Only YOU have to file the FinCEN (FBAR) reports if your wife is an NRA, but you do have to report any joint accounts you hold with your wife. Again, NRA has always worked for the folks I know in your situation where it asks for the joint holder. Some advise (and I think somewhere in the instructions it may even say) to indicate in the space for the joint holder's name that this is your spouse.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe only putting her name down will do. 
What's the FinCEN (FBAR) reports?
My wife and I have no joint accounts. In Catalunya (where we live), marriage law upholds separate property, which is a good thing for us. She makes more than me and owns the flat that we live in.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Follow the IRS's (and Treasury's) instructions.


----------

